# BUILDING A FEXIBLE FOLD UP SAWBUCK



## HDRock (Dec 20, 2012)

This is not my plan but ,I thought it was cool , and would be easy to build.

Just save the 3 pics, for the plan


----------



## muncybob (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool!  If my "ugly" one ever falls apart I'll give this one a try.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 20, 2012)

I built this one without plans. I liked the idea of not having a chain. There's a handle on the far side for carrying, when it is folded.  I also used treated lumber.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 20, 2012)

DanCorcoran said:


> I built this one without plans. I liked the idea of not having a chain. There's a handle on the far side for carrying, when it is folded. I also used treated lumber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## suprz (Dec 20, 2012)

I was thinking of making one but using two pallets and just taking a few of the boards off and bolting them together in an "X" pattern


----------



## HDRock (Dec 20, 2012)

suprz said:


> I was thinking of making one but using two pallets and just taking a few of the boards off and bolting them together in an "X" pattern


I was thinking of using pallet wood also, cuz I have a bunch of different stuff,some 3-1/2x5-1/2, 2x6s, 2x4s, 1x6s, 1x4s, and some smaller, all free pallet wood.
Built a nice 6ft wood rack, from pallets, for the back deck, with a separate section for kindling.
Also been burning the pallet wood.

This deal in the vid is kinda cool to, and I have a bunch of nice straight saplings, heck U could build the whole thing from them, or a sawbuck for that matter with them.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 21, 2012)

I took two 4*6 pallets and made a saw buck that is 16" in between each rung. It has held up for 3 years so far even being untreated.

Pete


----------



## adrpga498 (Dec 21, 2012)

suprz said:


> I was thinking of making one but using two pallets and just taking a few of the boards off and bolting them together in an "X" pattern


Thats what I did a few years ago. Works great. Simple to make. The few boards I took off the top made support for the bottom  to tie  in the "X" bottom.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 21, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I took two 4*6 pallets and made a saw buck that is 16" in between each rung. It has held up for 3 years so far even being untreated.
> 
> Pete


 
That's cool , easy , simple, plenty of support.
I gota find some more pallets, for stacking on to, I burned em up  the ones I have left are not good for stacking on


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 21, 2012)

HDRock said:


> That's cool , easy , simple, plenty of support.
> I gota find some more pallets, for stacking on to, I burned em up  the ones I have left are not good for stacking on


I am the pallet master HD lol ! Look no further my friend I can get you a bunch of 49 by 73 pallets if you want.

Pete


----------



## loadstarken (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks like a good project that I can get the kids involved with building!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 21, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I am the pallet master HD lol ! Look no further my friend I can get you a bunch of 49 by 73 pallets if you want.
> 
> Pete


 
Pete, how much longer will you be able to get those pallets?


----------



## HDRock (Dec 21, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> I am the pallet master HD lol ! Look no further my friend I can get you a bunch of 49 by 73 pallets if you want.
> 
> Pete


 
Great, I will come get some , Sat, Sun, Mon, ??? 
 Boy !   I had a good pile of nails in the stove, I had to clean out


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 21, 2012)

HD, please let me know when you are heading to Pete's. I'd like to meet you if possible.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 21, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> HD, please let me know when you are heading to Pete's. I'd like to meet you if possible.


 
Sounds good, I will , and I can pick your brain  I wish I knew half, what U do about this stuff


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 21, 2012)

HDRock said:


> Sounds good, I will , and I can pick your brain  I wish I knew half, what U do about this stuff


Check your pm's HD.


----------



## turbocruiser (Dec 21, 2012)

HDRock said:


> This is not my plan but ,I thought it was cool , and would be easy to build.


 
Wouldn't the top two crossbars get in the way too much there with that design? I built one but it isn't foldable so I think the next one will be a bit more like Dan's (I really like that design there Dan!). Maybe I'm not looking at it accurately but it looks like this plan will prove really frustrating.


----------



## HDRock (Dec 22, 2012)

turbocruiser said:


> Wouldn't the top two crossbars get in the way too much there with that design? I built one but it isn't foldable so I think the next one will be a bit more like Dan's (I really like that design there Dan!). Maybe I'm not looking at it accurately but it looks like this plan will prove really frustrating.


 I think the idea is to cut what is sticking out the end ,but ya know ! plans are good for a start,  I almost always modify it,  if I use a plan for something


----------



## turbocruiser (Dec 22, 2012)

HDRock said:


> I think the idea is to cut what is sticking out the end ,but ya know ! plans are good for a start, I almost always modify it, if I use a plan for something


 
Well okay but the purpose to a sawbuck is also in sawing to the right length so typically one side of the sawbuck will size for E/W splits and the other one for N/W so on my sawbuck I have the "arms" on one side spaced at 18" and the other at 12". That way the holding, measuring and cutting are all simultaneously setup by the sawbuck.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't care for the design of the OP.  First off, waddup with the horizontals on the top?  You want to be able to run the saw down and they get in the way.  I would move them down below the pivot.  Oh, and that closet pole for the pivot... I would invariably hit it with the chain.

When I made my sawbuck, I countersunk all the screw heads so there is no metal for the saw chain to hit.  The bottom horizontals I mounted to the inside so that I can stand closer to the work.  The inside of the top section got a taper so as to hold more wood similar to the OP but the taper goes all the way down to where they meet in the cross.  Mine doesn't fold but I did give it a wheel and handles to move it around.

Here is an old pic of it in action.  My next version will be radically different.


----------

